
WeWork CEO cashes out $700M in equity before IPO - npollock
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/18/wework-ceo-adam-neumann-has-reportedly-cashed-out-of-over-700-million-ahead-of-its-ipo
======
azhenley
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20473819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20473819)

